# Jrc 13700D para que se usa éste integrado en audio ?



## franquitomas (Jul 27, 2014)

bueno el tema es que tengo un ampificador de car audio de clase d de 1200w es una potencia racing digital asu-1600 bueno el proble empezo un dia cuando saque el woofer para cambiarlo por otro y deje los cable que venian de la potencia al parlante en el piso. lo que paso fue que se quedaron pegados y no me cuenta , se quemo todo,desde los mosfet de la fuente hasta los amp op le eh cambiado todo pero sigue sin andar. lo unico que no le cambio es el jrc13700d  pero me gustaria saber para que se usa ese ic para saber si viene desde hay la falla...otra cosa es que a la salida si cortocircuteo los terminales no sucede nada ni chispas ni aumento de consumo nada de nada ----- ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2014)

Es un doble amplificador de Transconductancia controlado por corriente :  NJM13600/13700


----------



## franquitomas (Jul 27, 2014)

algo mas especifico , eso lo encontre en el datasheet , quiero saber que uso practico se le da en el audio , o para que sirve


----------



## elgriego (Jul 28, 2014)

Buen Dia franquitomas,Quizas este link te de una idea de cuales son los usos de este VCA.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/compresor-limitador-clipper-59961/index2.html

Saludos.


----------

